

How to use equity to compensate technical cofounders - plumtucker
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-21/equity-sharing-how-startups-can-reward-workers

======
richmarr
There's a slight mistake in the submission which changes the topic
significantly. The actual article is about employees, not co-founders.

